
Attack of the 50 Foot Blockchain:Bitcoin, Blockchain, Ethereum and Smart Contracts - dredmorbius
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B073CPP581/
======
dredmorbius
The author, David Gerard, is an HN regular: @davidgerard.

I've reviewed a pre-publication edition and recommend the book.

------
davidgerard
out Monday!

Book page:
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/)

